# Nautilus Mini



## Rob Fisher

Any vendors planning on getting authentic Nautilus Mini's anytime soon?

Also any vendors have the R995 special on the Sigelei 20W left?

This would simply be the best combination for two mates whom I have to convert in the next week!

PS They stink!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike

Yea, lots of hype surrounding these.. Wondering if my mPT3 needs to be replaced


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mike said:


> Yea, lots of hype surrounding these.. Wondering if my mPT3 needs to be replaced


 
Yes they do!


----------



## Gizmo

We will have the Mini's early next week,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Any idea on pricing?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> We will have the Mini's early next week,


 
Oh Gizarama you are just on the bloody ball! I will order the very second they are available!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mike said:


> Any idea on pricing?


 
I don't care... I just want them bad!  Buying local will same me the expensive shipping and the long wait! Whooooooo!


----------



## Gizmo

Just one word of caution, I will have those but the coils for it will arrive shortly after


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Just one word of caution, I will have those but the coils for it will arrive shortly after


 
I can live with that! I gathered that may be the case! But there should be two coils in the box?


----------



## Gizmo

Yes in the box  And these are authentic, as awell as new authentic nautiliuse's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

I am 1st in line for a mPT3 when someone sell's to upgrade to a Nautilus Mini


----------



## Silverbear

Expecting shippment of Nautilus Mini and new coils to arrive on Friday @ eciggies.co.za, just waiting for confirmation. As for pricing, unfortunately I am unable to give any indication at this time. 

We will make an official announcement once we have them in hand ready for shipping out to our customers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

What is the capacity of the mini N?


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> What is the capacity of the mini N?


 
2ml

http://www.aspirecig.com/products/tank-series/tank156.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Rob Fisher said:


> 2ml
> 
> http://www.aspirecig.com/products/tank-series/tank156.html



Thanks @Rob Fisher


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

This is great news! Can't wait to try out some of the new coils. Looks like I'll be paying you guys a visit again very soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

Tapatalk test

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Any chance for the mini Nautilus @JakesSA & @VapeGrrl


----------



## VapeGrrl

mmmmmmm how badly do you want one


----------



## VapeGrrl

The mini Nautilus will hopefully be arriving on Friday but latest Monday


----------



## Darth_V@PER

You know how I roll @VapeGrrl  
@Rob Fisher and I have already signed up what's wrong with you... Lol


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Extra coils = Done deal x2 @VapeGrrl


----------



## Zodiac

I cant remember when last i got this excited about a new tank. These mini's have new vertical coils with ceramic wicks. The coils are also backwards compatible with the original Nautilus, very good news for owners of the original. These tanks are making major, MAJOR waves in the vaping community. Here are a few links to some videos :

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

The @Zodiac has spoken 
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Thanks for the info @Zodiac.... Legendary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Place your orders HERE ... You placed your order @Rob Fisher? Coils running out fast


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth_V@PER said:


> Place your orders HERE ... You placed your order @Rob Fisher? Coils running out fast


 
Not sure if I will need extra coils... I'll only be buying it to try it and then that will probably be that... then back to my REO's.


----------



## Zodiac

I am hoping they're going to be keepers for me @Rob Fisher, nice to have an easy going fill up and go tank in the arsenal. Perhaps taking the spot of my Evods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zodiac said:


> I am hoping they're going to be keepers for me @Rob Fisher, nice to have an easy going fill up and go tank in the arsenal. Perhaps taking the spot of my Evods


 
Oh I have no doubt they will be a winner!


----------



## Zodiac

If those new coils last 3 weeks to a month, they will be winners for sure

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Zodiac said:


> I am hoping they're going to be keepers for me @Rob Fisher, nice to have an easy going fill up and go tank in the arsenal. Perhaps taking the spot of my Evods



Totally agree with you @Zodiac. I reckon from that second video you posted they are going to take over the Evods and similar. I have a Kayfun 3.1, soon to be be Russian 91% black edition and Nautilus but think the mini would be an awesome addition to anyone arsenal
I'm truly amazed that people can vape off that little thing @17W and still get an awesome vape with flavour, that's what's got my attention.
@Rob Fisher I'm sure these new could might blow us all away as the previous coil quality/longevity was not all that fantastic. We might be pleasantly surprised but then again I'm sure nothing can touch a REO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac

Darth_V@PER said:


> Totally agree with you @Zodiac. I reckon from that second video you posted they are going to take over the Evods and similar. I have a Kayfun 3.1, soon to be be Russian 91% black edition and Nautilus but think the mini would be an awesome addition to anyone arsenal
> I'm truly amazed that people can vape off that little thing @17W and still get an awesome vape with flavour, that's what's got my attention.
> @Rob Fisher I'm sure these new could might blow us all away as the previous coil quality/longevity was not all that fantastic. We might be pleasantly surprised but then again I'm sure nothing can touch a REO


Agreed @Darth_V@PER, remember that you can use the new BVC (Bottom Vertical Coils) in the standard size Nautilus too. The original coils were hit and miss, and only lasted a week or so.

Best to have em both


----------



## RezaD

Zodiac said:


> I am hoping they're going to be keepers for me @Rob Fisher, nice to have an easy going fill up and go tank in the arsenal. Perhaps taking the spot of my Evods


Oh come on now....you and I both know nothing can beat our beloved Evods...they are legendary. ...but I understand that you just want to prove it to yourself...lol...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Zodiac said:


> Agreed @Darth_V@PER, remember that you can use the new BVC (Bottom Vertical Coils) in the standard size Nautilus too. The original coils were hit and miss, and only lasted a week or so.
> 
> Best to have em both


I know it's an absolute WIN/Win Situation, hands down! The best of both worlds, big brother and mini with two of your favourite E-juices. I'm already getting excited....


----------



## Zodiac

RezaD said:


> Oh come on now....you and I both know nothing can beat our beloved Evods...they are legendary. ...but I understand that you just want to prove it to yourself...lol...


Hahhaaha, yes @RezaD, i've been here before, but this time i feel that this may just be 'The One'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac

Darth_V@PER said:


> I know it's an absolute WIN/Win Situation, hands down! The best of both worlds, big brother and mini with two of your favourite E-juices. I'm already getting excited....


Oooh, i was referring to a Nautilus and a Reo 

Edit : but now that you mention it, big brother for 5ml goodness on long trips and little brother for stealthiness, good thinking there @Darth_V@PER

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Zodiac said:


> Oooh, i was referring to a Nautilus and a Reo



Ooops  I read that post wrong, apologies @Zodiac. Well backwards compatible is still awesome even though I'm... REO-Less. One day I will have one of those babies


----------



## Darth_V@PER

For those who are interested in seeing what the coils look like on the inside skip to around 12:43.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Ooh... I really want to pull the trigger here....  But promised myself no more gear for at least 2 months... need to build up cash again...


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

baksteen8168 said:


> Ooh... I really want to pull the trigger here....  But promised myself no more gear for at least 2 months... need to build up cash again...


Same here baksteen - oh the agony  But I know it's going to seriously float our boat the way all the reviewers go on about it...staring at the VapeClub website right now...


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

And I just know that a spinner would not do these coils justice - and my Sigelei 20W is just too much of an unpocketable beast; so it means I'll have to get a Cana 30W or an IPV V2 to do it justice while also being pocket friendly  I need to sell some stuff one of these days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

I Carry my eVic 30w around all day and I don't even notice it. (But what works for one will sometimes not work for another )


----------



## Keyaam

Anyone have stock of the coils so that I can bring my nautilus out of retirement?


----------



## Andre

iKeyaam said:


> Anyone have stock of the coils so that I can bring my nautilus out of retirement?


You can pre-order at vapeclub.
EDIT: Delivery next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silverbear

We are happy to announce that we now have the Nautilus Mini and coils and replacement SS tanks for the mini available and ready for purchase on our website, so to those looking for Nautilus Mini, can now order from eciggies.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silverbear said:


> We are happy to announce that we now have the Nautilus Mini and coils and replacement SS tanks for the mini available and ready for purchase on our website, so to those looking for Nautilus Mini, can now order from eciggies.co.za


Thx. On your site it says Steel replacement tank, not Stainless Steel?


----------



## Silverbear

Andre said:


> Thx. On your site it says Steel replacement tank, not Stainless Steel?


 
My apologies, I put in the incorrect information, it should read Replacement Glass tank with Steel out shell. 

It replaces the entire tank system, all you need to do is take the coil and airflow base from the original and put it onto the tank system, then put the provided drip tip on, or a 510 drip tip of your choice.

So my apologies for the miss information.

I am using the replacement tank system, and I must say I love the look. Have not tested the vape yet, but hope to test tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silverbear said:


> My apologies, I put in the incorrect information, it should read Replacement Glass tank with Steel out shell.
> 
> It replaces the entire tank system, all you need to do is take the coil and airflow base from the original and put it onto the tank system, then put the provided drip tip on, or a 510 drip tip of your choice.
> 
> So my apologies for the miss information.
> 
> I am using the replacement tank system, and I must say I love the look. Have not tested the vape yet, but hope to test tonight.


Looks like the one in the picture below? I like it. You have protection, but can still see the juice level.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

No way, is that window seriously shaped like bacon and eggs

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

having got my mini today I can honestly say that its just great!! The flavour is fantastic and I am vaping it at 15watts and so far not a single dry hit!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> having got my mini today I can honestly say that its just great!! The flavour is fantastic and I am vaping it at 15watts and so far not a single dry hit!!


Yes, first reports from ECF are very positive. The vendors better stock up.


----------



## mohamed

paulph201 said:


> having got my mini today I can honestly say that its just great!! The flavour is fantastic and I am vaping it at 15watts and so far not a single dry hit!!


If i may ask what pg vg ratio are you vaping?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie

I am currently using vm4 from vapour mountain. not sure what the ratio is


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> I am currently using vm4 from vapour mountain. not sure what the ratio is


Around 60PG/40VG if I remember correctly. The juice review section should say.


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Around 60PG/40VG if I remember correctly. The juice review section should say.



@Oupa previously stated on one of his threads that his juices are either 50/50 or 60/40 pG/VG
So we dont know which ones are which. 
@Oupa, would it be possible to enlighten us? Or put it on your web page.


----------



## Keyaam

If vm4 wicks well in these new coils then they are really good. I kept on getting dry hits when i used vm4 in the "old" nautilus.


----------



## mohamed

I would love to see some higher vg juice like vapecraving through those nautilus bvc coils .

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa

At the moment all VM liquids are 60/40, except for VM4 which is 50/50

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Oupa

Will have the Nautilus mini, upgraded Nautilus coils, replacement glass and the new replacement steel t-window tanks in stock by Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

mohamed said:


> I would love to see some higher vg juice like vapecraving through those nautilus bvc coils .


 
Will test that on Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

I hope you don't mind @Rob Fisher but found one of the best videos to get a better look at those coils...Don't think the will easily be re-built


Go to 6:07 for the coil but the review is totally worth it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth_V@PER said:


> I hope you don't mind @Rob Fisher but found one of the best videos to get a better look at those coils...Don't think the will easily be re-built
> 
> 
> Go to 6:07 for the coil but the review is totally worth it!




I don't mind one bit! I watched Todd earlier on today... great review and can't wait to test the Mini myself!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac

Darth_V@PER said:


> I hope you don't mind @Rob Fisher but found one of the best videos to get a better look at those coils...Don't think the will easily be re-built
> 
> 
> Go to 6:07 for the coil but the review is totally worth it!



Guys, don't worry about trying to build these coils again, EVER, just get the new BVC's, it'll blow your mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Zodiac said:


> Guys, don't worry about trying to build these coils again, EVER, just get the new BVC's, it'll blow your mind


Mine is being shipped as we speak @Zodiac, so amped but will only get to try it out on the weekend as I'm away on business  I ordered spare coils too so I wont need to even attempt re-building for a while (If at all)

Cannot wait! Please let us know what you think of it @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth_V@PER said:


> Cannot wait! Please let us know what you think of it @Rob Fisher


 
Oh I will... can't wait to fill one up with Tropical Ice and give it horns!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## PeterHarris

these are basically chimney coils - guys have been building these for ages on their kayfuns and Russians..... :| 

i would be interested to know if these coils will let e-juice through after a while and start to gurgle like ALL commercial tanks


----------



## Yiannaki

PeterHarris said:


> these are basically chimney coils - guys have been building these for ages on their kayfuns and Russians..... :|
> 
> i would be interested to know if these coils will let e-juice through after a while and start to gurgle like ALL commercial tanks



+1 on the dreaded gurgle! I think that was the biggest thing that pushed me to the reo. 

Let's hope these new coils will hold up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Swapped my mpt3 for a nautilus today. 
Didn't try the old coils and went straight to the new bvc coil. For a Clearo tank this thing really produces!! Not sure if it's the nautilus or the new bvc type coils but I'm thoroughly impressed with this! 
Running it on my nemesis and it just chucks vapour and flavour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well I had two Nautilus Mini's this morning when vape mail arrived... one for me and one for my mate who converted today after 40 years of smoking! By 14:00 she realised that she will need 2 Mini's... so now I have none... but I did keep back a couple of the new coils and have one in one of my older Nautilus's... While the vape is pretty good for a commercial tank (and my mate is ecstatic) and is probably the best commercial tank around no question I am still left wanting... I guess I have been spoilt... I tried the Russian vs the new Nautilus coil and while it's quite close I'm convinced the Russian wins by quite a bit.

Here is Maria on the new mech mod from Greece. The Sirius II... Too cute man! And finally a mech mod with a side button. Chicken Dinner!




I really really really wanted to *LOVE *the new Nautilus and was hoping I may start using my Sigelei 20W and Nautilus's again.... yes it's a big improvement (and hopefully they will last the 3 weeks we think they will) but is it a Kayfun/Russian killer? Nope it's not.

But if you are not an RBA/RDA nut then this is the atty for you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

That's the strangest thing ever... I just posted this a few seconds ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth_V@PER said:


> That's the strangest thing ever... I just posted this a few seconds ago


 
I just replied to it! 

The original Russian 91% takes a lot of beating... I just don't use it that much because it's a bit of a pain changing wicks everyday (I like a new wick) compared to the Cyclone and RM2. But she vapes gangbusters!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac

A 10W DNA30 mini and ANM puff, 3 second draw ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY

killer clouds off the mini





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## mohamed

Im really contemplating getting one of these minis..i jave recently sold my nautilus due to inconsistent coils.and the inability to wick properly even a 50 pg vg juice..initially when my nautilus arrived i was raving about the tank,and the coils that came with it.after purchasing replacement coils i was dissapointed at that point i gave up on the nautilus and is now sold.i would really like to see how these coils hold up.i must agree tho that with coils that worked it has given me a very good vape.so will wait this one out and see. Not to sure how long ill be able to wait tho 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

mohamed said:


> Im really contemplating getting one of these minis..i jave recently sold my nautilus due to inconsistent coils.and the inability to wick properly even a 50 pg vg juice..initially when my nautilus arrived i was raving about the tank,and the coils that came with it.after purchasing replacement coils i was dissapointed at that point i gave up on the nautilus and is now sold.i would really like to see how these coils hold up.i must agree tho that with coils that worked it has given me a very good vape.so will wait this one out and see. Not to sure how long ill be able to wait tho
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Agreed about the original Nautilus @mohamed, however, the new kid on the block is just simply a totally different kettle of fish. Buy it now, while they're available, you'll thank me later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

With 50/50 juice the new coil is fine.... but is hopeless with 100% VG... I know because I tried it this morning! I don't think there is a commercial tank around that handles 100% VG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Ive had mine for 2 days and think its just great! the coils make a massive difference. I would recommend this to everyone!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

paulph201 said:


> Ive had mine for 2 days and think its just great! the coils make a massive difference. I would recommend this to everyone!!


hi

can you tell me if you had any signs of the coil gurgling at all?

i just received mine today - the vape is great, but im dreading that gurgle that is synonymous with all commercial tanks


----------



## Zodiac

Rob Fisher said:


> With 50/50 juice the new coil is fine.... but is hopeless with 100% VG... I know because I tried it this morning! I don't think there is a commercial tank around that handles 100% VG.


Thanks for the heads up @Rob Fisher, i wonder how the ANM will keep up with Boba's Bounty. I have been using it in my Evod for quite a while, works great, and its 100% VG. Somehow i think its been blended to work with commercial tanks.


----------



## Paulie

@PeterHarris so far I have used the following juices: vm4 and justb naartjie. I have had no gurgling but I have noticed that if I vape on the couch and its tilted I get juice in my mouth lol. Also I have the air open full.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zodiac said:


> Thanks for the heads up @Rob Fisher, i wonder how the ANM will keep up with Boba's Bounty. I have been using it in my Evod for quite a while, works great, and its 100% VG. Somehow i think its been blended to work with commercial tanks.


 
I'm sure it would have been blended a dash to make it work... The reason I tried the 100% VG is because that's the only unflavoured nic juice in my stock and my new convert today didn't want any flavour... thank the Pope I tried it before she got here because the burnt taste would have sent her over the edge...

Happily I had some VM Passion Peach that has quite a muted flavour and she loved it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

paulph201 said:


> @PeterHarris so far I have used the following juices: vm4 and justb naartjie. I have had no gurgling but I have noticed that if I vape on the couch and its tilted I get juice in my mouth lol. Also I have the air open full.


juice in the mouth is just juice "condensating" inside the cold drip tip - try a longer maybe plastic drip tip - that should sort it out if it becomes a problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Got some BVC coils today, popped one in my Nautilus, here is my first impressions:

1) Takes a bit of time to wick properly - I would suggest leaving the initial juice to soak in for at least a minute or two (longer if you are using a higher VG based juice)
2) Start out with a low wattage and gradually ramp it up - I hear that once you get a dry hit with these coils, the burnt taste will linger for the remainder of the life of the coil
3) Vaping it now on my Sigelei 20 @ 17W - No issues! I would compare it very favourably against a Kayfun (IMO, it beats the Kayfun on flavour)
4) Just a really satisfying vape for me personally
5) Flavour is still not as full bodied and rich as when using an RDA and dripping (expected this anyway)

I'll post some more updates as time progresses on how the coils hold up

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

..and the mesh is of course to keep tiny insects out of ur coil, ok I have no idea why its there. Lololololol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

@Andre your prediction was.. . You spot on. At 17w this tank is a absolute boss. I am totally enjoying it. 

As for that filler material. Who cares what it is. It vapes well and if the coils last like cvs said I will definitely be using this for awhile with commercial tanks as well 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Commercial coils that is.. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Gizmo said:


> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Hahhaa, awesome drip tip @Gizmo. 17W is too hectic for me, since i've been on Evods for a bit, 10.5W is doing it for me....for now  This tank makes me want to try all my juices again as everything is so much tastier in it.


----------



## Zodiac

Another reviewer - Blown away - says the flavourbeats his Kayfun without a doubt...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

so I was not going crazy after all

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for posting the slideshow @Andre
I like the way he di that slideshow. Makes that coil look so easy, yet when he tried to rebuild it wasnt easy

By the way, is it just me or does that wire look thicker than normal commercial coil wire?

Most interesting

Seems like we getting closer to commercial off the shelf convenience with great vape quality. My REOs are starting to get a little nervous with me looking at this thread... Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Zodiac said:


> Another reviewer - Blown away - says the flavourbeats his Kayfun without a doubt...




After this i feel even stronger, selling my Magma to fund this (i have the iGo W for dripping). I just dont now how long the coils will last

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Silver said:


> Thanks for posting the slideshow @Andre
> I like the way he di that slideshow. Makes that coil look so easy, yet when he tried to rebuild it wasnt easy
> 
> By the way, is it just me or does that wire look thicker than normal commercial coil wire?
> 
> Most interesting
> 
> Seems like we getting closer to commercial off the shelf convenience with great vape quality. My REOs are starting to get a little nervous with me looking at this thread... Lol


Indeed we are getting closer to commercial coils with a great vape quality, similar to our rebuildables. The thing is though, the gap between these coils and everything else before this is MASSIVE 

Edit : Your Reo's don't have to be nervous @Silver, they can become best friends

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Zodiac said:


> Indeed we are getting closer to commercial coils with a great vape quality, similar to our rebuildables. The thing is though, the gap between these coils and everything else before this is MASSIVE
> 
> Edit : Your Reo's don't have to be nervous @Silver, they can become best friends



Lol, thanks
My REOs are quite possesive. When they see me reaching for a quick puff on an EVOD or the IGO-L I can hear them moaning

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Zodiac

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks
> My REOs are quite possesive. When they see me reaching for a quick puff on an EVOD or the IGO-L I can hear them moaning


Hahaha, i know what you mean, my Evods have disowned me  Today will be the first day in more than a year that my Evods stay home - this is big, i feel a big lump in my throat...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Indeed we are getting closer to commercial coils with a great vape quality, similar to our rebuildables. The thing is though, the gap between these coils and everything else before this is MASSIVE
> 
> Edit : Your Reo's don't have to be nervous @Silver, they can become best friends


 
Yes, agree. The combination of electronic mod with mAN (Mini Aspire Nautilus) will not beat a Reo with dripper bf atomizer for ease of use, convenience, reliability and longevity for in those aspects the former is exactly the same as currently on the market. Flavour I will have to judge for myself. But, if as good as alleged, it will be a great complement to a Reo combination.

Off course these BVC coils and that wicking material have to stand the test of time. Already some reports of leaking and flooding coming in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I put a new BVC coil in my Nautilus this morning and let is soak for 10 minutes and increased the Sigelei 20W to 10 watts and I have to say the flavour is pretty damn good! I think I will order a mini today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac

Andre said:


> Yes, agree. The combination of electronic mod with mAN (Mini Aspire Nautilus) will not beat a Reo with dripper bf atomizer for ease of use, convenience, reliability and longevity for in those aspects the former is exactly the same as currently on the market. Flavour I will have to judge for myself. But, if as good as alleged, it will be a great complement to a Reo combination.
> 
> Off course these BVC coils and that wicking material have to stand the test of time. Already some reports of leaking and flooding coming in.


Mmmm, methinks the mAN does beat the Reo for ease of use and convenience, by a long shot, just fill up and go. Reliability and longevity - we'll have to wait and see, but i am on day 3, and the coil still feels like brand new, like i just wicked the perfect coil in a rebuildable. 

Its really hard to imagine a commercial tank perform the way the nAM does, i would love to hear your impressions once you've tried it @Andre, when you receiving yours ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I put a new BVC coil in my Nautilus this morning and let is soak for 10 minutes and increased the Sigelei 20W to 10 watts and I have to say the flavour is pretty damn good! I think I will order a mini today!
> 
> View attachment 8793


Now try it at 14W, then 17

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo




----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Mmmm, methinks the mAN does beat the Reo for ease of use and convenience, by a long shot, just fill up and go. Reliability and longevity - we'll have to wait and see, but i am on day 3, and the coil still feels like brand new, like i just wicked the perfect coil in a rebuildable.
> 
> Its really hard to imagine a commercial tank perform the way the nAM does, i would love to hear your impressions once you've tried it @Andre, when you receiving yours ?


Lol, my Reo is easier, just switch bottles (6 ml) and go. Coil and wick (ceramic) on there is now 68 days old I think. 
Hopefully getting my mAN today, eager to try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Andre said:


> Lol, my Reo is easier, just switch bottles (6 ml) and go. Coil and wick (ceramic) on there is now 68 days old I think.
> Hopefully getting my mAN today, eager to try it.


 
Squanking is never convenient in my opinion. That's the a big deal breaker of the Reo.


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> Squanking is never convenient in my opinion. That's the a big deal breaker of the Reo.


"Squonking". Really not a hassle for me at all. But the new electronic Reos will have a 50 W board and when you press the firing button the little pump will auto feed the juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I do miss the grab and vape of the commercial stuff

For me, the squonking is a cheap price to pay for the unbelievable jump in flavour and throat hit compared to my commercial tanks. 

And i found because of the flavour, throat hit and overall satisfaction, 3 or 4 puffs is enough for a while. My vaping style on the REO is different, more intense for shorter sessions

I do agree that if you dont like that intensity and prefer a mellow mindless ongoing vape then the squonking does get in the way. 

It sounds to me like the gap is narrowing. This is good news for all vapers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Andre said:


> "Squonking". Really not a hassle for me at all. But the new electronic Reos will have a 50 W board and when you press the firing button the little pump will auto feed the juice!


 
You kidding me?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Andre said:


> "Squonking". Really not a hassle for me at all. But the new electronic Reos will have a 50 W board and when you press the firing button the little pump will auto feed the juice!


 
I was just saying to @PeterHarris that it would be awesome if the juice was automatically fed when you push the button

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> You kidding me?


Gotcha!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hahaha damn! It would be awesome though


----------



## Zodiac

Andre said:


> Gotcha!


Hahahahhaha, you had me there too @Andre. Cruel !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Haha, I was about to look for my credit card

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silverbear

I wouldn't discount @Andre 'gotcha', the way the technology is evolving, anything is possible.

Was watching the latest P Busardo video last night, he was interviewing the top dogs from Innokin and Evolv DNA about their new joint venture. Innokin will be releaseing a new SVD later this year with the new Evolv 20W board. And they are not stopping there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis

Sounds like the NAM is a pretty good competitor for the market. Glad to see more such quality performance attys come off the shelf.

As much as the gap between these commercial tanks and RBA's might still exist, the gap is closing pretty neatly. I have no doubt that the RBAs and their kin will ALWAYS have some level of advantage, but one cannot ever expect to convert "the masses" into RBA's.

Convenience and accessibility of commercial tanks will always trump the RBA's for mass use.
And in that regard, I feel more and more confident by the week to recommend the newer devices to smokers in my vicinity.

Still, I'm not miffed in any way by my ATMini. Even at normal voltage/watts she still runs perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

Round 1, FIGHT !!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeSnow

Zodiac said:


> Round 1, FIGHT !!!!


Who is the champ?


----------



## Zodiac

I've only just finished building my coil in the Reo, and the flavour is superb. The mini Nautilus on the other hand, seems to coat your mouth with whatever flavour you're vaping, outstanding stuff. I will give it a few days before i give my final impressions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

I picked up a mini today..... Must say I'm very impressed!!! It's not a Kayfun, but it is not far off. Good quality vape and good flavor. 10W on my Hana seems to be perfect for me. 

Let's see how it performs after a week.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiaan

So I got my Nautilus Mini yesterday and first impressions is WOW. Definitely the best clearo I have used, outperforms the aerotanks etc. by a mile. It is true what @Zodiac said, the vapour is very smooth and seems to coat your mouth. The airflow control is perfect for me, I prefer the biggest hole. The ACR is super sturdy and does not move unintentionally. The coils really are as good as the hype, I vaped the tank empty and with only a few drops remaining there was still no gurgling or dry hits. I'm one happy camper!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And our two best friends (My best man and my wife's Bridesmaid) who have smoked for over 30 years converted yesterday... I got them a Vision Spinner II and a Nautilus Mini each... they are 1 day stinky free! They have tried vaping twice before but that was the old original Twisp and that didn't last... they are so impressed with the vape and the satisfaction level! Holding thumbs this is the end of stinkies for them forever!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Zodiac

I'm pleased to report that Boba's Bounty, which is 100%VG wicks like a boss in the MAN.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> I'm pleased to report that Boba's Bounty, which is 100%VG wicks like a boss in the MAN.


No, no....that is mAN, same way we have mPT.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Just pulled the trigger on mine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiaan

kimbo said:


> Just pulled the trigger on mine


You won't regret it!


----------



## Oupa

Awesome tank... so far working flawlessly and the t-window stainless steel tank makes it look modern and stylish!




Also cant wait to try the new Kangertech MOW tank today! Fits perfectly on the Spinner2 and looks very slick!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Zodiac

Oupa said:


> View attachment 8900
> 
> Awesome tank... so far working flawlessly and the t-window stainless steel tank makes it look modern and stylish!
> 
> View attachment 8899
> 
> 
> Also cant wait to try the new Kangertech MOW tank today! Fits perfectly on the Spinner2 and looks very slick!
> 
> View attachment 8897


Very nice @Oupa, please let us know what you think of the Kangertech Emow once you've tried it. 

Btw, you will need lots more power to unleash the true potential of that mAN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Yip, got it on my Nemi  The pic was for the masses

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

that really looks like they carved some ones you know what on the window

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Cape vaping supplies said:


> that really looks like they carved some ones you know what on the window
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Maybe the designer has a "mini"...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I really wish someone would review the Kangertech Emow!


----------



## PeterHarris

you all have dirty minds - its just a puppy

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> I really wish someone would review the Kangertech Emow!


 
We have sold quite a few in the last 2 days so I am sure reviews will be popping up soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

bwahaha. they had to call it a p window lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Noddy

Here's a review of the EMOW

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...87036-kangertech-emow-starter-kit-review.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Noddy said:


> Here's a review of the EMOW
> 
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...87036-kangertech-emow-starter-kit-review.html


 
Looks like a winner starter kit!


----------



## Darth_V@PER

I Just pulled the trigger to purchase one of those steel mini nautilus tanks @Oupa  Ordered the metal tank for the normal sized Nautilus too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jan

So many new tanks so little money

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac

Jan said:


> So many new tanks so little money


The difference @Jan, is that this is 'the one'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

still using it. My kayfun has some dust already 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zodiac

Gizmo said:


> still using it. My kayfun has some dust already
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Its probably gonna gather alot more dust, because you gonna think of that coil you have to build when you eventually think of fetching it, then you gonna be like 'Ummm....NAH!!'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Day 5 with Nautilus mini. Its been through Strawnilla, Frenilla, Heavenly Tobacco, Boba's Bounty (100%VG), and Juicy Vapor RY4, and again Strawnilla. All with the same coil and just put new flavour in and go. The coil feels the same as day one, so far so good. I deliberately used Boba's, knowing its a coil gunker and 100%VG, but its vaped perfectly, and used other juices afterwards with no lingering tastes.

For the first time in over a year my Evods has been staying at home, this tank is just simply amazing, love it. Will be interesting to see how long these coils last.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac

Day 5 with Nautilus mini. Its been through Strawnilla, Frenilla, Heavenly Tobacco, Boba's Bounty (100%VG), and Juicy Vapor RY4, and again Strawnilla. All with the same coil and just put new flavour in and go. The coil feels the same as day one, so far so good. I deliberately used Boba's, knowing its a coil gunker and 100%VG, but its vaped perfectly, and used other juices afterwards with no lingering tastes.

For the first time in over a year my Evods has been staying at home, this tank is just simply amazing, love it. Will be interesting to see how long these coils last.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

I just dropped mine and shattered in to lots of tiny pieces


----------



## Nightfearz

Gizmo said:


> I just dropped mine and shattered in to lots of tiny pieces


I weep with you brother


----------



## Silver

Glad to hear your Mini is going well @Zodiac 

Oh no @Gizmo ! That is terrible


----------



## Nightfearz

Zodiac said:


> Day 5 with Nautilus mini. Its been through Strawnilla, Frenilla, Heavenly Tobacco, Boba's Bounty (100%VG), and Juicy Vapor RY4, and again Strawnilla. All with the same coil and just put new flavour in and go. The coil feels the same as day one, so far so good. I deliberately used Boba's, knowing its a coil gunker and 100%VG, but its vaped perfectly, and used other juices afterwards with no lingering tastes.
> 
> For the first time in over a year my Evods has been staying at home, this tank is just simply amazing, love it. Will be interesting to see how long these coils last.


 
I've been using my normal nauti with a variety of 5 pawns, and my all day vape, liqua traditional tobacco mixed with High VG peanut butter.... Been using it for 2 weeks now, and started tasting funny today... think i might try a dry burn before replacing the coil... these coils are expensive...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

Nightfearz said:


> I've been using my normal nauti with a variety of 5 pawns, and my all day vape, liqua traditional tobacco mixed with High VG peanut butter.... Been using it for 2 weeks now, and started tasting funny today... think i might try a dry burn before replacing the coil... these coils are expensive...


 
A good ol' Vodka wash should do the trick too.


----------



## Zodiac

Nightfearz said:


> I've been using my normal nauti with a variety of 5 pawns, and my all day vape, liqua traditional tobacco mixed with High VG peanut butter.... Been using it for 2 weeks now, and started tasting funny today... think i might try a dry burn before replacing the coil... these coils are expensive...


Replace your coils with the new BVC ones. Will breath new life into your Nautilus.


----------



## Silver

Zodiac said:


> Replace your coils with the new BVC ones. Will breath new life into your Nautilus.



Agreed @Zodiac, but some of the retailers I think don't have the coils yet on their own.


----------



## Nightfearz

Zodiac said:


> Replace your coils with the new BVC ones. Will breath new life into your Nautilus.


thanks, will try it out.


----------



## Zodiac

Silver said:


> Agreed @Zodiac, but some of the retailers I think don't have the coils yet on their own.


If i'm not mistaken, @Capevapingsupplies, @Oupa and @JakesSA has the coils on their own. I know for sure CVS has some.


----------



## Oupa

Yip, got it... http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/aspire-nautilus-coil-bvc-upgrade/


----------



## JakesSA

Yeah got plenty here


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Just wanted to ask the forum members who own one of these devices. Has anyone noticed a larger variation of ohm readings from coil to coil? Like one 1.8ohm, 2.0 ohm to 2.2 ohm. Find it very strange that there is no consistency in ohm readings on brand new coils


----------



## JakesSA

Same here, I get 2.0 ohm readings on the 1.8 ohm coils. Maybe the manufacturing processes are not quite perfected yet ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Darth_V@PER said:


> Just wanted to ask the forum members who own one of these devices. Has anyone noticed a larger variation of ohm readings from coil to coil? Like one 1.8ohm, 2.0 ohm to 2.2 ohm. Find it very strange that there is no consistency in ohm readings on brand new coils


 
yes i have

The one that was in the tank was 2.8 on the sigelei and very tight, i swapped it for another, it read 2.2 but was better


----------



## Darth_V@PER

kimbo said:


> yes i have
> 
> The one that was in the tank was 2.8 on the sigelei and very tight, i swapped it for another, it read 2.2 but was better


 At least I'm not the only one who has experienced the difference in coils @kimbo . I received the steel metal tank for the mini today and it's looking super awesome on the Vanilla :rock:

Will post some pics soon... The mini totally rocks by the way. Vaped on Frenilla, H1N1 and Wakonda in it and the flavour is unbelievable
:D:D


----------

